# Neu gekaufter Acer Aspire 5 A515-51G-86VG macht Probleme



## Sharpi27 (28. Oktober 2017)

Hallo und guten Abend liebe Forengemeinde,

ich bin gerade etwas verunsichert bzw. ratlos was meinen heute erworbenen Acer Aspire 5 angeht.

Um folgendes Modell soll es gehen: ACER Aspire 5 (A515-51G-86VG) Notebook kaufen | SATURN

Als ich den Laptop angerichtet hatte viel mir auf dass dieser ab und an im normalen Desktopbetrieb die LÃ¼fter zwischendurch immer andrehen lÃ¤sst. Ich habe Speedfan und Coretemp geladen um mal zu schauen.  Alles erstmal okay. Im Windows Task Manager steht, dass der Ram mit etwa 45% dauerhaft belegt sei. Nun da hab ich nicht schlecht gestaunt da doch so gut wie nix lÃ¤uft.

Nachdem ich eines meiner All-Time-Favourites ausprobieren wollte, hat mich doch fast der Schlag getroffen: 

Ich habe Gothic 3 installiert und dabei laufen die LÃ¼fter Permanent sehr deutlich hÃ¶rbar. Dabei wird der PC wirklich sehr warm rund um die WASD Tasten und im Berecih der ESC-Taste. 

Spiel beendet und was sagt der Taskmanager: Auslasung bei 93% auf dem CPU.

Ich weiÃŸ ja nicht,  aber ein I7 der achten Reihe (ja es ist nur ein Refreshmodell) und eine dedizierte Grafikkarten wo man laut angaben von Notebookcheck etc. selbst neuere Spiele wie BF4 etc. zumindest in mittleren Einstellungen gut zocken kÃ¶nnen soll, lÃ¤sst mich nun schwer zweifeln ob mein Laptop in Ordnung ist. Oder ist das Spiel zu viel fÃ¼r den Laptop?

Meint ihr, dass ich den sofort zu Saturn bringen sollte?Oder liegt der Fehler irgendwo softwareseitig,sodass man das beheben kÃ¶nnte?

-BIOS ist aktuellste Version, Geforce Treiber habe ich per Geforce-Experience draufgespielt

-Windows 10 64Bit liegt in der Version 1703 (Build 15063.322) vor

Danke für eure Mühe Aufmerksamkeit

Gruß Sharpi


----------



## airXgamer (29. Oktober 2017)

Das ist ein Notebook, der muss warm werden beim zocken 

Nein, jetzt mal in ernst: Meiner Meinung nach hast du alles dir mögliche getan, um die Lautstärke zu reduzieren und mit dem Gerät spielen zu können. Da du es gerade erst gekauft hast, frag doch Saturn was zu tun ist. Ich würde mit einem "ist Stand der Technik" als Aussage rechnen.


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2017)

Das ist ein Notebook, das ist mehr oder weniger konstruktionsbedingt.
Wenn du ohne Vsync spielst ist erzeugt ein altes Spiel nicht weniger GPU-Last als ein neues Spiel.

Die primären Wärmequellen liegen genau in deinem WASD-Bereich.
Test Acer Aspire 5 A515-51G (7200U, MX150, FHD) Laptop - Notebookcheck.com Tests
"gut Spielen" bedeutet ja nicht zwangsläufig einen leisen/kühlen Betrieb.


----------



## Sharpi27 (29. Oktober 2017)

Hallo airXgamer,

ich denke ich habe den Fehler gefunden: Der Fehler ist Gothic 3 selbst!

Ich hatte schon eine Vorahnung, dass das Spiel bestimmt nur ein Kern nutzt, kurz recherchiert und tatsächlich. Da der I7 ja einen Singletakt von 1,8 ghz pro Kern hat, wundert mich das dann nicht. Habe gerade Battlefield 1 ausprobiert(auf low Settings): Läuft butterweich, Lüfter drehen sehr viel später an und erst nach etwa 90 min drehen die wesentlich hörbar höher. Nach Beendigung pendelt sich die Temperatur schnell wieder auf etwa 42° grad ein.Zuvor arbeitet diese im Peak bei 70-85° (immerin keine 100°). 

Ich gehe dann davon aus, dass moderne Spiele die auf Mehrkernarchitektur hin optimiert sind, wesentlich besser laufen.

Mal noch in den Raum gefragt: Macht es Sinn fürs Zocken sich diese externen Laptopkühler, die man unters notebook packt, zu kaufen?Die Amazonrezensionen sprechen ja gerade prophetisch von "Wunderwirkungen" 

Allen noch einen schönen Sonntag und danke fürs Lesen, bin jetzt sehr beruhigt 

PS: Ich kann mir schon denken, was Saturn sagen würde: Entweder wie airXgamer sagt, oder ja dass muss so, keine Ahnung, oder eher Pech gehabt.


----------



## airXgamer (29. Oktober 2017)

Häufig reicht es den Abstand zwischen Tisch und Notebook im Bereich der hinteren Standfüße zu erhöhen, dann bekommt der Notebooklüfter leichter Luft. Ich verwende dafür einfach eine kleine Holzleiste (unter 1cm), das hilft schon viel, wenn es dir nicht genug bringt, kannst du immer noch einen Kühler kaufen.


----------



## Sharpi27 (30. Oktober 2017)

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag an dieser Stelle: Auch bei Games wie Command and Conquer Tiberium Wars,  Counter-Strike Source, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 rannte der Cpu nach etwa 20-30 Min auf 100°C. Er kühlte sich zwar dann zwischendurch auf 85-92/93°C ab aber erreichte dann 100°C wieder und das ging die ganze Zeit so weiter bis ich die Spiele ausgemacht hab. Throttling hab ich nicht bemerkt (lag vielleicht daran, dass die Spiele dem Laptop an sich nicht allzu viel abverlangen, da die schon ein bisschen älter sind)

Hab den Laptop dann heute zurückgeben können und mir das Geld auszahlen lassen. An dieser Stelle ein Dankeschön an den Saturn in Wolfsburg (falls das jemand liest)

Daher würde ich mal hier fragen, bevor ich einen neuen Thread eröffne, welche Laptops über eine gute Kühlung verfügen? Sprich ob es Modelle gibt, die eine besonders effiziente, wirksame Lösung da parat haben. Die dürfen auch ruhig ein wenig schwerer und dicker sein, das macht mir nix aus. Und wenn der höher im normal Betrieb dreht ist das auch alles okay. Ich will mir nur nicht Sorgen machen müssen, dass mir die Bude im nächsten Sommer (falls wir denn dann einen wirklichen bekommen sollten  )nicht um die Ohren fliegt.


----------



## airXgamer (31. Oktober 2017)

Budget? um die 800Euro?
Weitere Anforderungen?
 Wird schwer da was zu finden.


----------

